# Starting your own brand of cigars



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Its something Ive been thinking about for a while now and might have the money to persue this endevour in a few years. But does anybody here have any clue where to start? Id love to work with a blender and have my own line of cigars someday and its all just a dream right now but it doesnt hurt to ask. Has anybody ever thought about this or actually looked into whatd it take the produce your own brand?


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you have any background in it?

If you read about Rocky Patel, he talks about how incredibly difficult it was to get started being an "outsider".


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Background?:shocked:

Yea definetly no background. But at the same time Im not looking to challenge RP, Fuente, CAO etc. Id just love to have my own line and maybe get it sold in some regional stores and see what happens from there. Id like to try and so something unqiue to american tobaccos though, something using genuine CT grown tobaccos and fillers from around the country, I figured thatd be smart since I dont speak a word of spanish :lol: Ive been looking into rolling a bit and would love to give it a shot. And incase anybody wants to shoot me down something fierce after reading this dont take it too seriously. I highly doubt this is something that would ever get off the ground but Id love to give it a shot one day, I already own 2 small businesses and dont mind taking some risks.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Dread said:


> Background?:shocked:
> 
> Yea definetly no background. But at the same time Im not looking to challenge RP, Fuente, CAO etc. Id just love to have my own line and maybe get it sold in some regional stores and see what happens from there. Id like to try and so something unqiue to american tobaccos though, something using genuine CT grown tobaccos and fillers from around the country, I figured thatd be smart since I dont speak a word of spanish :lol: Ive been looking into rolling a bit and would love to give it a shot. And incase anybody wants to shoot me down something fierce after reading this dont take it too seriously. I highly doubt this is something that would ever get off the ground but Id love to give it a shot one day, I already own 2 small businesses and dont mind taking some risks.


Here's my suggestion...

There are a few places online you can buy filler, binder, and wrapper grade tobacco. Buy some up, try out different blends, and roll some cigars! And when you do, send a few to me and I'll give you an honest review.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Reading a bit more into it now and it seems like getting away with the wrapper and possibly binder from new england is very possible but the filler would probably need to be outsourced from another country since the correct conditions for growing good tobacco for filler is nearly impossible to come by in the US.


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

Dread said:


> Background?:shocked:
> 
> Yea definetly no background. But at the same time Im not looking to challenge RP, Fuente, CAO etc. Id just love to have my own line and maybe get it sold in some regional stores and see what happens from there. Id like to try and so something unqiue to american tobaccos though, something using genuine CT grown tobaccos and fillers from around the country, I figured thatd be smart since I dont speak a word of spanish :lol: Ive been looking into rolling a bit and would love to give it a shot. And incase anybody wants to shoot me down something fierce after reading this dont take it too seriously. I highly doubt this is something that would ever get off the ground but Id love to give it a shot one day, I already own 2 small businesses and dont mind taking some risks.


There are plenty of non industry guys who started just like you.....Rocky, Gurkha, Perdomo, Pete Johnson, etc. I would encourge you to follow a passion.It all starts with an idea.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just looking at the numbers that I have seen floating around, it is not that lucrative of a business even for the big boys. I can't imagine the potential payout would be worth the risk but if you are doing it for the experience then that is another thing.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

arodgers said:


> Here's my suggestion...
> 
> There are a few places online you can buy filler, binder, and wrapper grade tobacco. Buy some up, try out different blends, and roll some cigars! And when you do, send a few to me and I'll give you an honest review.


Sounds great, if you know of the names of any of those sites off hand and want to shoot me a PM of the addresses thatd be great. Id love to give it a shot just for fun and to learn more about the process.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Dread said:


> Reading a bit more into it now and it seems like getting away with the wrapper and possibly binder from new england is very possible but the filler would probably need to be outsourced from another country since the correct conditions for growing good tobacco for filler is nearly impossible to come by in the US.


I spent some time in North Carolina and saw several places advertising North Carolina Puros. Never got around to trying one, but they looked like they were selling.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Deemancpa said:


> There are plenty of non industry guys who started just like you.....Rocky, Gurkha, Perdomo, Pete Johnson, etc. I would encourge you to follow a passion.It all starts with an idea.


+1,000 the entrepreneurial spirit is what has drove this country for years. Go for it brother! Can I pre-order a box already?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Deemancpa said:


> There are plenty of non industry guys who started just like you.....Rocky, Gurkha, Perdomo, Pete Johnson, etc. I would encourge you to follow a passion.It all starts with an idea.


Pete was able to build some serious connections though, not so sure about Gurkha and Rocky though, and Perdomo pretty much did their own thing right? Purchased up their own land and grew their own tobacco from the beginning I believe, maybe Im wrong though. Either way Ill probably pick up some tobaccos from a site arodgers was talking about and take a shot at rolling some sticks. Theyre going to be some ugly ugly sticks and Id be super suprised in theyre even smokable after Im through with them :lol:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

arodgers said:


> I spent some time in North Carolina and saw several places advertising North Carolina Puros. Never got around to trying one, but they looked like they were selling.


Im only about 45 minutes from CT so I thought a CT puro would be a good starting point but the more I read about it the more I keep seeing things saying that CT tobacco as we all know makes an incredible wrapper and sometimes a great binder as well, but is not good for use as a filler.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Dread said:


> Its something Ive been thinking about for a while now and might have the money to persue this endevour in a few years. But does anybody here have any clue where to start? Id love to work with a blender and have my own line of cigars someday and its all just a dream right now but it doesnt hurt to ask. Has anybody ever thought about this or actually looked into whatd it take the produce your own brand?


not really. i can suggest finding a small company in ybor city fl that may be willing to work with you, there are tons of little local shops there that have there own smokes. one is called nicahabana (spelling?) and there are a few more but this is the one i go to, free bud light with purchase of one stogie.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, I did some searching and I think I have the right company.

Don Francisco Cigars

I'm _pretty_ certain they sell loose tobacco. Don Francisco is also a Puff member, so you might be able to send him a PM and ask.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> +1,000 the entrepreneurial spirit is what has drove this country for years. Go for it brother! Can I pre-order a box already?


Sure, all of my cigars will come with a bottle of mouthwash so you can get the terrible flavor off your tongue once youre done with my dogrockets.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a shop on 6th street in Austin, Tx that rolls and sells their own cigars. They're not amazng, but they seem to do good business just from the traffic flow on the street.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

arodgers said:


> Ok, I did some searching and I think I have the right company.
> 
> Don Francisco Cigars
> 
> I'm _pretty_ certain they sell loose tobacco. Don Francisco is also a Puff member, so you might be able to send him a PM and ask.


Added to my favorites, Ill have to contact them in a few months once my other business starts going again. I do seasonal work so I try to spend as little money as possible during the winter months.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Dude, don't worry about a state by state puro. If you made an American puro with flavor, people would flock to try it. I'm in for pre-ordering a box too!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Well as great of an idea as it sounds Im sure theres probably a reason we dont see too many American Puros out there, I think its hard to grow a good filler tobacco on american soil. The more reading im doing the more it appears that filler tobacco only grows well under very precise conditions that are pretty impossible to dupicate in America without setting up some sort of indoor facility to grow it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

If I were you I would buy a B&M. Find one who's owner is getting ready to retire. Then you have instant connections. When you call a cigar manufacturer you will have the gravitas of being in the business. Develop a relationship with one of the factories and they will start to trust you enough to put the time in to design you a nice cigar. It will take a while, but you can get it done. Plus it would help if you are going into the cigar business to have just a smidgen of experience in that business. Couldn't hurt.

If I recall correctly, Muniemaker and Topper cigars are made with all Ct. tobaccos.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Arnie said:


> If I were you I would buy a B&M. Find one who's owner is getting ready to retire. Then you have instant connections. When you call a cigar manufacturer you will have the gravitas of being in the business. Develop a relationship with one of the factories and they will start to trust you enough to put the time in to design you a nice cigar. It will take a while, but you can get it done. Plus it would help if you are going into the cigar business to have just a smidgen of experience in that business. Couldn't hurt.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Muniemaker and Topper cigars are made with all Ct. tobaccos.


Arnie, that's an interesting look on it. This would certainly give some instant credibility.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea Im not going to buy a B&M though just to get my name into the pot


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

not to mention the cost of it. quite pricey i would think. i've read to start one you need at least 300,000 - 500,000 to get it going good.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

How do you make a small fortune in the wine business? Start with a large one. 

I have a feeling the same may be true in the boutique cigar market. But -- I admire anyone who has the guts to chase a passion.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dread said:


> Yea Im not going to buy a B&M though just to get my name into the pot


OK, time for plans B and C.

Plan B: Go to Ybor city or Miami and find a little cigar shop. Tell them you have $10,000 or $50,000 or whatever amount you have. Explain to them what you want and how you want it. I would imagine that most little cigar shop owners would be ever so happy to help.

Plan C: Find a successful B&M and get to know them. Then broach the subject after you feel confident they can deliver the goods. Either have them work with a cigar maker, like Oliva or Plascencia, to design you a personalized smoke, or design the cigar blend yourself and commission them to make it. If you have enough money, people will listen.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Arnie said:


> OK, time for plans B and C.
> 
> Plan B: Go to Ybor city or Miami and find a little cigar shop. Tell them you have $10,000 or $50,000 or whatever amount you have. Explain to them what you want and how you want it. I would imagine that most little cigar shop owners would be ever so happy to help.
> 
> Plan C: Find a successful B&M and get to know them. Then broach the subject after you feel confident they can deliver the goods. Either have them work with a cigar maker, like Oliva or Plascencia, to design you a personalized smoke, or design the cigar blend yourself and commission them to make it. If you have enough money, people will listen.


Why not go with both? Doesn't money grow on trees???!!!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Why not go with both? Doesn't money grow on trees???!!!


Yes it does! The money in my wallet used to be trees.


----------



## ElChinoNica (Jun 10, 2014)

Dread said:


> Im only about 45 minutes from CT so I thought a CT puro would be a good starting point but the more I read about it the more I keep seeing things saying that CT tobacco as we all know makes an incredible wrapper and sometimes a great binder as well, but is not good for use as a filler.


Dread I know this is an old thread but can you update me on your progress? I may have a great opportunity for the right person.


----------



## cptsparkle (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't mind hearing about the opportunity.


----------



## ElChinoNica (Jun 10, 2014)

cptsparkle said:


> I wouldn't mind hearing about the opportunity.


PM me your contact info.


----------



## cptsparkle (Jan 21, 2014)

ElChinoNica said:


> PM me your contact info.


Can't PM yet but you can get ahold of me at cptsparkle at hotmail dot com


----------



## Bullcitycigars (Jan 23, 2015)

ElChinoNica said:


> PM me your contact info.


I have started my own brand in Durham, NC. bullcitycigars dot com


----------



## TRAFICANTE 2016 (Nov 16, 2016)

*Traficante cigar company*

We are "newbies" on the block as well. We do have the financial backing we needed to get things going. Finding a source and creating your own unique blends / brand are key to success. I suggest making as many contacts as possible and absorbing all the info. you can. What do you have to lose?


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

TRAFICANTE 2016 said:


> We are "newbies" on the block as well. We do have the financial backing we needed to get things going. Finding a source and creating your own unique blends / brand are key to success. I suggest making as many contacts as possible and absorbing all the info. you can. What do you have to lose?


Just a battle with the Fed's and the current FDA ruling.


----------



## Jerome Butterfield (Jan 29, 2017)

I want to find a new cigar tubbco in a new way


----------



## mgchristian (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh God STOP DOUBTING YOURSELF! Began there and then move on to speaking to tobacco farmers and go to cigar events where big cigar people are and ask questions after questions. I'm beginning now and have been for the last 4 months. Asking questions and when time and money prevails I attend cigar events . I wish you well I KNOW YOU WILL DO THIS AND DO VERY WELL.


----------

